# My first tank, but which?



## Harmony (Sep 3, 2009)

I want something small for now so that it can be fit on a desktop. At most 6 gallon. I want to order a tank and any other accessories I need online, because it looks like pet stores around here really don't have much to offer. I've been looking online for days trying to figure out which would be the best kind. I'd love some help on deciding which one.

1. Betta Cube (1.12 Gallons)
It's mostly looks. I understand I'd need some sort of filter, or to change the water every day. Neither one bothers me, but absolutely have no idea what makes a filter good or bad.

2. Tetra Water Wonders Cube Aquarium (1.5 Gallon)
Seems to have everything I need, but looks a little childish. Reviews from websites say the filter is unreliable.

3. JBJ Nano Cube Aquarium (6 Gallon)
I'm guessing this one is better, but bigger than what I want. I'd happily buy it if it were more reliable than the second, but for only wanting to maybe keep a beta it seems overkill.

Let me know what you guys think, or if you have any other tank or filter suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Betta will thank you for the 6 gal. 

1.12gal. is a bit small for any fish unless you're willing to do twice daily 50% water changes.

Go with the 6 gal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agreed, bigger is better. Betta would do ok in little tank. But big tank has room to swim, and he will use it. And a larger volume of water has fewer temp. fluctuations and is harder to poison.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Take a look at this tank, i had the three gallon from this company and it worked fine for me.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260550&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=3635550


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

tank under 1.2 I'd keep 2 neon tetras and a mystery snail + as many plants as I can stuff into that little cube. That's about all that water can support. Betta it can live in a 1.2 but it's not going to be happy.


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

i wouldnt keep any fish in a 1.5 gal just way too small, the fish will eventually stress out.. and leads to other problems. I definitely wouldnt keep any tetra since they are schooling fish and is good to keep them in 6-8 or they will be stressed out

go for the 6gal. your betta will love you


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If the 6 gallon is too big, you can buy 2.5, 3 and 5 gallon aquariums. A betta will do well in all of them, or just 1 to 4, <1 inch fish. You may have to buy the filter and heater separate though.


----------

